# PTAP And Self Finance Seats Info



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi guys I've read a lot about people asking about different ways for foreigners to get into MBBS in Pakistan, here are some ways I know.
*PTAP*: aka Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme. 
Eligibility:
a) Must have done 12 years of education *Physically *from abroad. There is no other way to be eligble for these seats other than having studied abroad.
b) Equivalence from IBCC of your grades from the foreign schools which must be more than 60%.
c) Must have dual nationality ie be Pakistani and have nationality of another country.
d) Must have had Biology, Physics and Chemistry as subjects.
e)Must have taken SAT-II with Bio, Chem and Physics/Maths with minimum marks of 550 in each
Note: They do not take account of SAT-II scores for this entrance it is just a requirment, however if two students have the same marks then they look at the students SAT-II marks and consider the one with the higher SAT-II marks.
These seats are handled by the Economic Affairs division of Pakistan.
*Merit:* After researching through different merit lists for PTAP, i have found that students with equivalence in FSc greater than 890 marks get admissions, however it totally depends on the students applying.
*Self Finance Seats:
*Elgibillity:
a) Must have done FSc Pre-Medical or have done O and A levels with Bio, Physics and Chemistry.
b) O and A levels must have got their equivalnce from IBCC.
c)Must be a dual national ie must have Pakistani origin and another nationality.
d) Must have appeared in MCAT or SAT-II. 
e)Minimium marks for SAT-II in bio, physics/maths and chemistry must be 550 or more each.
d) After using the formula to calculate the aggregate must have more than 60% aggregate to apply on these seats.
f) As of 2015 only people with domicile *other than Punjab can apply.
*These seats are handled by HEC.
*Merit:* Since the fees of these seats are in US Dollars and the fees range from 5000-18,000 USD the merit of these seats are low ie people with 65% merit can get in. Iam saying this on the basis of observing the merit list for SFS.
Hope this helps!
Best of luck


----------



## tak123 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi, what do you mean by "only people with domicile other than Punjab can apply"?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

For sfs yes people with domicile other than punjab can apply.


----------



## shahaa (Aug 24, 2016)

anyone here got a number to contact Economic affairs division regarding PTAP seats ?


----------



## Huds5253 (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm a foreign student with no Pakistan origin and have applied for self finance seat through HEC. Do I need to get an equivalence certificate from IBCC? (have done GCE O levels and A levels)


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

If you have done anything other than FSc, than yes you need to get an equivalence. But when you were applying for SFS, wasn't that a requirement?


----------

